# Bobcats Sign Veteran Point Guard Brevin Knight



## aZn.JuStIcE (Jul 26, 2004)

The Charlotte Bobcats have signed free agent point guard Brevin Knight, it was announced by Bobcats General Manager and Head Coach Bernie Bickerstaff. 
“We are pleased to be able to get a veteran point guard like Brevin Knight who has successfully directed teams in the NBA,” Bickerstaff said. “Brevin brings the natural, innate qualities needed for a point guard and he owns a great feel for the game. He is a competitor and he will bring that intensity to the younger players on our team.” 

A seven-year NBA veteran, Knight has averaged 7.2 points, 6.1 assists and 1.8 steals in 401 career games. Over his career, he has averaged at least 1.25 steals in each of his seven seasons. Knight was selected 16th overall in the 1997 NBA Draft by Cleveland, where he spent three-plus seasons. As a rookie he earned All-Rookie First Team honors after he averaged 9.0 points, 8.2 assists and 2.45 steals in 31.0 minutes. Knight finished eighth in the NBA in assists and second in steals as a rookie. 

The 5-10 point guard averaged 4.7 points, 2.0 rebounds, 3.6 assists, 1.5 steals and 18.5 minutes in 56 contests during the 2003-04 season, split between Phoenix, Washington and Milwaukee. He began the year with Phoenix before being traded to Washington on November 15 for current Bobcats center Jahidi White. Knight signed with Milwaukee on March 5 and played in 21 games, averaging 5.9 points, 4.6 assists and 2.2 rebounds in 20.0 minutes. 



This seems like a pretty good start for a point guard...Knight averaged a large amount of assists and a decent amount of points which will increase even more now that he is on a rookie team

Good signing 
:yes:


----------



## ToddMacCulloch11 (May 31, 2003)

Good for the bobcats. He's not great, but he has been around for a while and will be a good leader for this team.


----------



## pdogg84 (Jun 14, 2004)

He's pretty decent.


----------



## Sánchez AF (Aug 10, 2003)

He has problems with the TO.


----------



## meemz (May 10, 2005)

you guys are so lucky u got okafor! if our stupid general manager didn't pick dwight maybe the magic would SUCk so bad. we were really in need of a defensive player ever since little man armstrong left. and i just realized this is in the wrong thread. but im posting it anyways.


----------



## Charlotte_______ (May 18, 2003)

meemz said:


> you guys are so lucky u got okafor! if our stupid general manager didn't pick dwight maybe the magic would SUCk so bad. we were really in need of a defensive player ever since little man armstrong left. and i just realized this is in the wrong thread. but im posting it anyways.


Um.....ok?


----------

